# Teat not open



## nobyar (Sep 25, 2013)

Boer doe kidded twins last year, her first with us. One teat would not open, tried milking her, put her on a pump. Could not get a single drop. So we just watched her carefully for mastitis and followed the babies' weights closely. Ended up supplementing one. Fast forward.....same doe just kidded triplets Monday. Oh joy! Same situation but same side is super full and can't empty. It takes up almost the entire udder, very lopsided. It is hot and hard. We went thru that same cycle last time so we are again watching her and babies carefully. My question is this....what is the problem with that teat? Is it possible that there is NO orifice? Is there some sort of treatment option?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like there is potentially no orifice. I would be contacting a vet since it sounds like this time she has mastitis.

Another option would be to bottle feed the kids and put her in the freezer so she doesn't suffer from the mastitis.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is called a blind teat....I would contact a vet to discuss options...the vet could do a laser opening which relief pressure, and allow milking...but the opening, if I understand correctly, wont close naturally and will most likely leak and bacteria could enter causing mastisis...her best bet is to let that side dry up ... and dont breed her again. Bottle feeding the kids might be the easiest way to dry her up all together..other wise..be sure the kids are getting enough from the one side..weight them often to be sure they are gaining weight...keep a close watch on the one side..Lavender Ess. oil helps with mastisis...might be good as a preventive rub...use 1-2 drops in a carrier oil such as coconut...rub on the udder...do not message or stimuate the udder...if she get masitisis a vet will be needed since you will not be able to treat in the normal way by infusing the teat...best wishes


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Does she have two teats on the affected side? Does the other one work?
I'd be massaging the udder hard & often with hot towels & a little peppermint oil.
In addition, you can infuse Today in that side IF there is an orifice.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

the vet should have a special instrument for just this problem and then you will have use dialators on her to keep it open unless the kids can keep it open by nursing. i think the instrument is a teat curette


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, a vet needs to help her.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I would have to say I can almost bet your vet is going to want to let it alone. He'll likely suggest starting on an antibiotic. He may also look into the udder, feel around for a weak pressure point. He may possibly lance and drain the half. I really doubt he'll want to open the half up. I can almost guarantee he won't open her up. Does the bottom of the teat have a spot for the orifice? Does the teat feel like there is a canal in it? He may do a localized antibiotic such as excenel right into the bag itself.

Many possibilities. I've seen em all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

